# Mo Farah Running Away From Things



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2012)

Priceless!!!! 

http://mofarahrunningawayfromthings.tumblr.com/


----------



## RachelT (Aug 20, 2012)

It just gets better doesn't it? I see they're also collecting for charity now too, which is nice.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2012)

Some good ones !    All the women in there wedding dresses is a bit scarey


----------



## Copepod (Aug 21, 2012)

In case people aren't aware, Mo Farah's charity - see http://www.mofarahfoundation.org.uk/ - raises money, and, more importantly, spends it appropriately, for emergency relief and development (water, health, livestock, agriculture & education) in famine hit areas of East Africa.


----------



## HelenP (Aug 21, 2012)

FABulous!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2012)

Copepod said:


> In case people aren't aware, Mo Farah's charity - see http://www.mofarahfoundation.org.uk/ - raises money, and, more importantly, spends it appropriately, for emergency relief and development (water, health, livestock, agriculture & education) in famine hit areas of East Africa.



He won ?250k for it on The Cube! What a legend!


----------

